# Programmierer Freelancer Mustervertrag Stundentarif



## sailor (21 Februar 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte demnächst freiberuflich SPS-Inbetriebnahmen machen. Hab auch schon die ersten Aufträge.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Vertragsmuster. wer kann mir da was brauchbares ohne Fallstricke nennen?

Was ist denn so Euer Tarif im Schnitt (Inland)?
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Blockmove (21 Februar 2016)

Nur mal so interessehalber:
Geht sowas noch problemlos auf Stundenbasis?
Wenn wir Inbetriebnahmen vergeben, dann immer als komplettes Paket bzw. als Serviceeinsatz.
Im anderen Fall muss ich belegen dass es keine Arbeitnehmerüberlassung ist.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sailor (21 Februar 2016)

Hallo,
was hat denn freiberufliche Tätigkeit mit Arbeitnehmerüberlassung zu tun?
Ich habe keine Angestellten.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2016)

Der Vertrag kommt doch meist vom Auftraggeber, oder ? Und natürlich gibt es noch Aufträge die auf Stundenbasis abgerechnet werden. Ich pers. mag aber die pauschale Abrechnung lieber


----------



## sailor (21 Februar 2016)

Hallo,
ok und danke mal soweit.
Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr zu den folgenden Punkten euren Kommentar geben könntet:

Krankenversicherung lass ich weiterlaufen -> freiwillig gesetzlich versichert. Wie hoch ist denn da der Beitrag?
Rente: Zahl ich privat weiter (meinen und AG-Anteil)
Arbeitslosenversicherung: Zahl ich weiter wie bisher. Wie ist denn da der Beitrag?
Berufshaftpflicht schließe ich bei einen Freelancervermittler ab.
Hab ich noch was vergessen?
@Lipperlandstern: Pauschaler Vertrag meint: Arbeit 40h/Woche, 6 Monate lang - 100000,-€, +Spesen und RK oder so ähnlich?
Hast Du da ein Beispiel? 
Insbesondere die Haftung bei Sach-/Vermögens-/Personenschäden muss doch geregelt sein
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Februar 2016)

sailor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ok und danke mal soweit.
> Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr zu den folgenden Punkten euren Kommentar geben könntet:
> 
> ...




Du hast Dir noch nicht so wirklich Gedanken gemacht , oder ? 

Mit pauschal meine ich : Kunde hat Maschine xy in Land z. Du sagst : OK. kostet 5000€. Wie lange du dann daran bastelst ist dein Problem. 

Zu deinen anderen Punkten musst du mal die entsprechenden Stellen fragen. Ich für meinem Teil bin 1) Privat versichert 2) aus der gesetzlichen Rente ausgeschieden 3) auch hab ich keine Arbeitslosenversicherung 4) hab ich bei der Allianz.

Was du dann weiter meinst sind keine Verträge sondern deine AGBs. Und für die Haftung hast du doch deine Betriebshaftpflicht.


----------



## Ralle (21 Februar 2016)

Wobei man sagen, muß, eine BEtriebshftpflicht, die Alles abdeckt, gibt es eher nicht oder ist nicht erschwinglich.
Also, wenn du persönlich an einer Maschinen einen Knopf drückst und es knallt (was bei einer IBN schnell gehen kann), dann mag das ein Fall für die Betriebshaftpflicht sein.
Wenn aber dein fertiger Automat einen Crash hinlegt und dann Daimler das Band abstellen muß, dann geht eher nichts mehr, das deckt dir keiner zu einem Preis ab, den du zahlen kannst.
Aber in der Regel hat ja der Maschinenbauer, für den du arbeitest für so etwas eine Versicherung. Darüber sollte man vorher mal sprechen. Mit ist sowas zum Glück noch nicht passiert, aber jeder kann Fehler machen...

Arbeitslosenversicherung: Laß dich beraten, es gibt (vielleicht aber auch gab mal??) so eine Weiterführung zu einem Mindestbeitrag, der rel. gering war. Das lohnt sich in den ersten Jahren vielleicht noch. 
Krankenversicherung: Erst einmal freiwillig und nach einem oder 2 Jahren mal überlegen.
Rente: Auch hier unbedingt beraten lassen. Man kann auch hier vielleicht einen Mindestbeitrag weiterzahlen. Ansonsten auf jeden Fall privat vorsorgen. Leider ist das aber im Moment nicht besonders gut, da es kaum Zinsen gibt. Trotzdem machen!!!
Betriebsrechtsschutz: würde ich empfehlen, ist nicht so teuer (ca. 300-500€/Jahr), man kann hier auch privat mit einschließen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Nur mal so interessehalber:
> Geht sowas noch problemlos auf Stundenbasis?
> Wenn wir Inbetriebnahmen vergeben, dann immer als komplettes Paket bzw. als Serviceeinsatz.
> Im anderen Fall muss ich belegen dass es keine Arbeitnehmerüberlassung ist.
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

ist das Problem nicht eher die Scheinselbständigkeit? Mit 
Arbeitnehmerüberlassung hat das m. E. nichts zu tun.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Februar 2016)

sailor schrieb:


> Arbeitslosenversicherung: Zahl ich weiter wie bisher. Wie ist denn da der Beitrag?



Geht das über haupt? Und wahrschenlich nur auf H4-Niveau.

Viel wichtiger ist m. E., dass der Freiberuflerstatus sicher ist. Katalogberuf usw.


----------



## mnuesser (21 Februar 2016)

sailor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ok und danke mal soweit.
> Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr zu den folgenden Punkten euren Kommentar geben könntet:
> 
> ...



zu 1. Hängt von deinem Umsatz ab, und von deiner Krankenversicherung, kannst du bei denen anfragen. Wenn du einen Gründungszuschuss bekommst,
dann kannst du, je nach Krankenversicherung, auch da einen verringerten Satz bekommen.
zu 2. lass dich beraten, in der Regel gibt es nichts ungünstigeres als die Staatliche Rente
zu 3. http://www.gruenderkueche.de/fachar...enversicherung-kosten-antrag-voraussetzungen/
zu 4. Betriebshaftpflicht musst du haben, wird auch von vielen Kunden erwartet. Je nach dem auch angeben wenn du in der USA arbeitest, oder an Maschinen die
zum Beispiel im Lebenszyklus zurückgerufen werden können (Automobilindustrie)
zu 5. dich vernünftig mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen...

Folgendes würde ich dir raten:

1. Kundenaquise, denk dran, ab dem 3. Jahr wird es ernst, mindestens 30% Umsatz bei einem mindestens 2. Auftraggeber erzeugen. 
2. Businessplan: einfach mal erstellen, jährlich aktualisieren, damit du selber weißt wie es deiner Firma geht, wo das ganze Geld hingeht etc.
3. Stundenkalkulation: Kalkuliere deine Stundensätze mal selber, dazu gehört alles was du brauchst:Versicherungen, Büro, Weiterbildungen, Material, Urlaubszeit, Krankheitstage etc.
4. Stundenangebote:  Bei Angeboten kalkuliere realistisch, rechne auch nen Anteil Samstage und Überstunden ein.
5. Stundenzettel schreiben: Schreib dir selber Stundenzettel bzw. mach dir ne Excel-Tabelle und kontrolliere ob deine Angebotenen Stunden passen, wenn nicht korrigiere deine zukünftigen Angebote!
6. Auch wenn du Geld auf dem Konto hast, lass es da! Solange bis das Finanzamt seine Steuer bekommen hat etc.
7. Such dir nen Steuerberater
8. Wenn du deinen Firmennamen schützen lassen möchtest, such dir die richtige Rechtsform, z.B. e.K.

gruss Markus


----------



## TobiasA (25 Februar 2016)

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Welche Gesellschaftsform habt ihr gewählt? Und aus welchen Gründen habt ihr diese Gesellschaftsform gewählt?
Gibt es jemanden, der als Einzelperson eine GmbH gegründet hat? Wenn ja, warum?

Und euer Stundensatz würde mich interessieren:
- 75-100€?
- 100-150€?
- >150€?

Ich habe alle drei Varianten schon gesehen, wobei es ein deutliches Ost-West Gefälle zu geben scheint. Meiner Meinung nach ist bei den Kosten für einen wirklich guten Mann alles unter 100€ kaum kostendeckend, da lohnt sich die Selbstständigkeit ja praktisch nicht wenn man das Risiko bedenkt. Das Einkommen liegt dann eigentlich so dass man auf einem Ingenieursposten das gleiche Geld mit weniger Mühe heimfährt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## SPSTeufel (26 Februar 2016)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Und euer Stundensatz würde mich interessieren:
> - 75-100€?
> - 100-150€?
> - >150€?



Wo lebst Du ???  Wer bezahlt für eine Freiberufler so viel Geld ?  Der normale Stundensatz liegt bei 45-60 Euro.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2016)

TobiasA schrieb:


> ......
> Und euer Stundensatz würde mich interessieren:
> - 75-100€?
> - 100-150€?
> ...


 

Bei den Stundensätzen wünsche ich viel Spass bei den Anfragen der diversen Projektfirmen. Als ich mal eine kleine Flaute hatte habe ich mich bei einigen vorgestellt. Bei deinen Vorstellungen rutschen die vom Stuhl ...  Ich bin nie mit einer dieser Firmen einig geworden. Es gab immer einen der "billiger" war :|


----------



## PhilippL (26 Februar 2016)

Hallo,


die obigen Stundensätze halte ich persönlich für teilweise sehr utopisch.
Wir nehmen die einfache Rechnung und stellen mal so grob fest:


21 Arbeitstage pro Monat
8h Arbeitszeit pro Tag
168h pro Monat
davon nur 80% abrechenbar > 134,5h (gerundet)
65€ pro Stunde
ergibt 8742,50€
überschlagen bleibt davon 50% übrig (also obigen Betrag abzgl. Krankenversicherung, Rente, Steuern, Handy, etc......)
ergibt 4371,25€


Woher kommen also obigen Angaben zum Stundensatz und wie kommt man darauf, dass man unter 100€ Stundensatz besser Angestellter bleibt?


BTW: Ich bin Angestellter und nicht selbstständig.


Gruß
PhilippL


----------



## RobiHerb (26 Februar 2016)

*Realität*



PhilippL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> die obigen Stundensätze halte ich persönlich für teilweise sehr utopisch....
> ...



Ich bin seit > 20 Jahren Freelance und Stundensätze in dieser Höhe sind mir auch noch nicht untergekommen, es sei denn bei "heissen" Einsätzen (Kransoftware updaten in Nigeria, Einsatz in Tegucigalpa in Honduras etc.)

Wenn man über längere Zeit 65 Euro + MWST in Deutschland bekommt, kann man davon gut leben.

Die Regel aber ist anders, z.B.:

Einsätze werden kurzfristig verschoben oder unterbrochen, man sitzt wochenlang somit ohne tickenden Stundenzähler zu Hause, obwohl man für die nächsten 6 Monate vor Ort eine Wohnung gemietet hat.

Manchmal ist man Jahrelang im Ausland, 2010 war ich gerade einmal 18 Tage in Deutschland! Kosten sind nicht zu unterschätzen!

Man muss sich immer weiterbilden, auch damit man einen Auftrag bekommt, das bekommt man natürlich nicht bezahlt.

Die Kunden selber kommen in finanzielle Schwierigkeiten und zahlen nicht oder nicht vollständig.

Es kann vorkommen, dass man ein halbes Jahr gar keinen Auftrag bekommt (mir passiert 2008).

Die Latte der Erfahrungen ist ewig lang. 

Als Angestellter kann selbst die Firma umgehen, das Arbeitslosengeld kommt erst einmal während der Zeit, wo man sich den neuen Job sucht.
Als Freelance lebst Du dann vom Ersparten.

Und nie vergessen, die Aufträge, die an Externe rausgegeben werden, sind in der Regel die, die die Firma als lästig, unrentabel, schlecht kalkulierbar etc. sieht.


----------



## norustnotrust (26 Februar 2016)

PhilippL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die obigen Stundensätze halte ich persönlich für teilweise sehr utopisch.
> Wir nehmen die einfache Rechnung und stellen mal so grob fest:
> ...



Deine Rechnung ist aber auch abenteuerlich. 1.272h/Jahr/FTE eine in D/Ö übliche Rechnung. Das heißt als Normalarbeitszeit kannst du 106h/Monat nehmen. Das schöne Auto vieler Selbstständiger kommt davon dass sie nicht nur "Selbst" sonder auch "ständig" arbeiten, das heißt Tag und Nacht. Nichtsddestotrotz hast du mit den Stundensätzen recht. Auf Stundenbasis abgerechnet (=ohne Risiko) ist 55€-100€ die Bandbreite in der sich das ganze bewegt. Dabei muß man sich aber überlegen dass schon ein kleines bißchen südlich oder östlich die Stundensätze deutlich darunter liegen. Welche Rolle das für dich als selbstständiger spielt hängt aber von vielen Faktoren ab.
Und, wie bereits angesprochen, ist das Thema "Scheinselbständigkeit" mittlerweilen ein echtes Thema. Also wenn du nur einen Kunden hast wird das nicht funktionieren...


----------



## TobiasA (26 Februar 2016)

Dann sind die Stundensätze wohl eher in der Branche begründet... Es gibt nahezu keine Leute die CNC-Technik richtig gut können und für unter 75€/h zu haben sind. Die meisten liegen in der Bandbreite zwischen 75 und 100€/h. Sätze über 130€/h sind sehr selten, aber kommen vor.
Es schwankt wohl stark in Abhängigkeit der Branche.
Ich hätte erwartet dass der ein oder andere durchaus mal in der Größenordnung zwischen 100-120€/h liegt- je nach Branche. In der Automobilindustrie hätte ich schon gedacht dass man da durchaus hinkommt...

Wenn ich rechne dass von den 4000€/Monat die man mit einem Stundensatz mit ca. 70-80€/h nach Steuern übrig hat dann noch das Auto mit ~40000-50000km/ Jahr und somit ca. 700-800€ im Monat zu Buche schlägt, Laptop und Werkzeug muss selbst bezahlt werden, Fortbildungen werden selbst bezahlt, kein bezahlter Urlaub... Ich glaube nicht dass von 8000€/Monat nach Abzug von Rente, Steuern, Krankenversicherung, Firmenwagen, Werkzeug, Fortbildungen, Urlaub und auftragsarmen Zeiten wirklich 4000€ übrig bleiben.
Ich habe schon vor Jahren mal über Selbstständigkeit nachgedacht, aber frage mich ob das finanziell überhaupt Sinn macht- verglichen mit einem halbwegs gut bezahlten Ingenieursposten.

Über die Stundensätze im "Osten"... Die klammere ich mal aus, denn da hat echt keiner Grund über den Fachkräftemangel zu meckern. Seit über 20 Jahren will da niemand vernünftig bezahlen, nun sind die jungen Leute in die alten Bundesländer abgehauen und de facto erreichen selbst wirtschaftlich bessere Gegenden wie Chemnitz den Punkt das mehr Fachkräfte in Rente gehen wie junge Leute nachwachsen. Aber wenn man für die gleiche Tätigkeit in Bayern 80k/Jahr bekommt und in Sachsen ~35k braucht man sich auch nicht wundern. Gleiche Branche übrigens. Und die 35k sind eigentlich richtig gut für die Region. Das ist echt traurig.

Würdet ihr es eigentlich wieder so machen? Seid ihr zufrieden damit, selbstständig zu sein oder bereut ihr es manchmal?


----------



## Blockmove (26 Februar 2016)

SPSTeufel schrieb:


> Wo lebst Du ???  Wer bezahlt für eine Freiberufler so viel Geld ?  Der normale Stundensatz liegt bei 45-60 Euro.



Stundensatz für welche Dienstleistung und in welcher Ecke Deutschlands?
Also in Württemberg sind die Stundensätze für Programmierer im Bereich Sondermaschinenbau deutlich höher als 45€.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (26 Februar 2016)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn aber dein fertiger Automat einen Crash hinlegt und dann Daimler das Band abstellen muß, dann geht eher nichts mehr, das deckt dir keiner zu einem Preis ab, den du zahlen kannst.
> Aber in der Regel hat ja der Maschinenbauer, für den du arbeitest für so etwas eine Versicherung. Darüber sollte man vorher mal sprechen. Mit ist sowas zum Glück noch nicht passiert, aber jeder kann Fehler machen...



*HDI Compact Firmenversicherung* --- Jahresbeitag  ca. 1600€  (Umsatzabhängig) 

ein Kunde von mit verlangt in Verträgen mit mir explizit, dass ich eine Versicherung habe.




Ralle schrieb:


> Krankenversicherung: Erst einmal freiwillig und nach einem oder 2 Jahren mal überlegen.



NIEMALS Privat versichern. Der Bumerang kommt im Alter




Ralle schrieb:


> Betriebsrechtsschutz: würde ich empfehlen, ist nicht so teuer (ca. 300-500€/Jahr), man kann hier auch privat mit einschließen.



ist bei der *HDI Compact Firmenversicherung*  dabei .... siehe oben


----------



## TobiasA (26 Februar 2016)

Also zum Thema Krankenversicherung: Einmal privat immer privat. Im Alter wird das dann sehr teuer.


----------



## Blockmove (26 Februar 2016)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Krankenversicherung: Einmal privat immer privat. Im Alter wird das dann sehr teuer.



Nicht nur im Alter ... Bei den meisten privaten Krankenversicherungen gibt es keine Familienversicherung. Du zahlst für jedes Familienmitglied.
Wenn sich also der Familienstatus ändert, dann kann es auch sehr teuer werden.

Im Alter schlägt aber auch die gesetzliche Krankenkasse zu. Als freiwillig Versicherter zahlt man auch - soweit ich weiß - auf Zusatzeinkommen (Betriebsrenten, Lebensversicherungen, ...) den entsprechenden Beitrag.

Gruß
Dieter  


Die PKV hat Vorzüge, aber die Entscheidung muss sehr, sehr genau überlegt sein.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Februar 2016)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Also zum Thema Krankenversicherung: Einmal privat immer privat. Im Alter wird das dann sehr teuer.



Meines wissens bleibt der beitraghöhe gleich.
Die mehrleistungen vom Privat versicherung sind schon mal ein vorteil..


----------



## IBFS (26 Februar 2016)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Meines wissens bleibt der beitraghöhe gleich.



leider NEIN!    Wenn ich deinem Tarif keine jungen Leute mehr dazukommen wird es immer teuer. Auf die Mitzahler in deinem Traif hast du aber Null Einfluss.  Wechseln Von Privat zu Privat geht nur unter Verlust der Rücklage. 




de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Die mehrleistungen vom Privat versicherung sind schon mal ein vorteil..



Das wiegt die Finanztechnischen Nachteile im alter nicht auf.

Geködert mit 30 für günstige Beiträge ... der Hammer kommt im Alter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Februar 2016)

IBFS schrieb:


> leider NEIN!    Wenn ich deinem Tarif keine jungen Leute mehr dazukommen wird es immer teuer. Auf die Mitzahler in deinem Traif hast du aber Null Einfluss.  Wechseln Von Privat zu Privat geht nur unter Verlust der Rücklage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es gibt schon einen Weg zurück .... nur gehen muss man ihn  LINK


----------



## mnuesser (27 Februar 2016)

TobiasA schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren würde: Welche Gesellschaftsform habt ihr gewählt? Und aus welchen Gründen habt ihr diese Gesellschaftsform gewählt?
> Gibt es jemanden, der als Einzelperson eine GmbH gegründet hat? Wenn ja, warum?
> 
> Und euer Stundensatz würde mich interessieren:
> ...



ich musste sooo lachen...
geil...


----------



## IBFS (28 Februar 2016)

Ich komme mir hier langsam veralbert vor!


----------



## TobiasA (28 Februar 2016)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ich musste sooo lachen...
> geil...



Vielleicht ist es in eurer Branche anders aber ich kenne durchaus Leute mit 120€ die Stunde. Wenn ich von Siemens einen Techniker anfordere bewegt sich das auch in der Größenordnung.
Dafür gibt es aber auch Zeiten in denen wie z.B. 2009 kaum Aufträge rein kommen. Über mehrere Jahre verteilt denke ich dass man sich mit einem guten Ingenieursposten besser stellt.

Anscheinend kann man als guter Servicetechniker ein besseres Einkommen erzielen als ein Freelancer der sich auf SPS-Programmierung spezialisiert hat...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Februar 2016)

was glaubst du was von den 120€, die ein Siemenstechniker kostet bei selbigen ankommt ?


Außerdem : Wenn du nur auf das Einkommen schielst hast du eh etwas falsch gemacht.  Es geht auch um einen gewissen Grad der Freiheit die man genießen kann.


----------



## TobiasA (28 Februar 2016)

Da kommt nicht mehr so viel an, das ist schon klar. Trotzdem kenne ich Leute die dann eben mal mit ~100€ noch ein Stück günstiger sind als mancher Werksservice und diesen Preis dann auch bekommen. Der höchste mir bekannte Satz lag sogar über 150€/h, allerdings ist der absoluter Spezialist in seinem Fach.
Selbst in der Autowerkstatt sind 110€/h nicht unüblich und die Leute die da arbeiten haben "nur" den Gesellenbrief und sind kein Ingenieur.

Von den 120€/h lebt aber nicht nur der Servicetechniker sondern auch noch die Bürokräfte die die Abrechnung schreiben und seinen Gehaltszettel ausrechnen und das Finanzamt hält die Hand auf, der Flottenservice möchte sein Geld sehen und und und. Dinge, die man als Selbstständiger auch in irgendeiner Form tragen muss.

Fazit für mich: Die Streubreite ist auf jeden Fall gigantisch... Und der Einfluß von Region und Branche auch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2016)

Ich würde sagen von den 120,-€/h und aufwärts, können dann auch drei bis fünf
Büroangestellte an einer Rechnung gleichzeitig arbeiten. Der Dienstwagen sollte
dann auch kein Scoda-Kombi sein sondern ein A8 von Audi oder ein 7er von BMW,
ansonsten kann man mit keiner Ausrede einen solchen Stundensatz erklären.


----------



## TobiasA (28 Februar 2016)

Mancher Werksservice nimmt das.

Wahrscheinlich darf wirklich nicht die erste Motivation das Geld sein...


----------



## ohm200x (28 Februar 2016)

Die Stundensätze (10 Minuteneinheiten) in einer naheliegenden Alfa-Werkstatt sind je nach Aufwand / Art ähnlich. 
Fängt an bei Freundlich grüßen für 45 EUR über mal Motorhaube vom Azubi öffnen und endet bei Arbeiten an der Fahrzeugelektronik. Dort ist man dann in der 100 EUR Gegend.

Aber wie schon paar mal geschrieben wird damit auch der Pool des Autohauses finanziert und die Buchhaltung. Weiterhin sozialabgaben etc. die ja weiter oben auch erwähnt wurden. Der Monteur sieht das nicht am Monatsende auf seinem Konto.


----------



## TobiasA (28 Februar 2016)

Das ist ja klar dass der das nicht alles bekommt. Aber die Kosten hat man doch als Selbstständiger auch..?

Step7 kriegt man ja auch nicht für 80€ im Media Markt.


----------



## C7633 (29 Februar 2016)

130€ Stundensatz sind durchaus möglich.
Allerdings muss da dann beim Kunden die Anlage stehen.
Wenn er auf den Programmierer angewiesen ist, wird er dies Zähne-knirschend auch bezahlen.

Wobei hier auch nicht alles in die Tasche des Programmierers fließt. In dem Betrag sind die Kosten für Fernwartungsausrüstung usw. mit drin.

Ansonsten ist es schon super, wenn man 90€ verlangen kann

Btw:

Ich habe von einem Fall gehört, bei dem ein deutscher Automatisierer in der Schweiz arbeiten wollte.
Er musste seine Stundensätze sogar erhöhen, weil das Amt in der Schweiz seine normalen als Lohndumping angesehen hat.
Ob das heute, wo die schweizer Wirtschaft Probleme hat, im Weltmarkt mitzuhalten, ist natürlich zu hinterfragen.

Einen schönen Montag


----------



## MasterOhh (29 Februar 2016)

Es kommt halt auch auf die Spezialisierung an. Es gibt auch in der Automatisierung noch Bereiche, da übersteigt die Nachfrage nach Fachkräften weit das Angebot. Wenn man da einen Fuß in die Tür bekommt, kann man auch mit mittelmäßigem Halbwissen Mondpreise pro Stunde verlangen. Wir hatten so einen Fall bei uns in der Firma (als Sub-Auftragnehmer eines von uns Beauftragten Anlagenbauers). Der war nur am Rechnungen schreiben, Blödsinn labern und mit Hotlines telefonieren. Nach einer Woche haben wir ihn dann gebeten bitte nicht mehr wieder zu kommen. 
Dann gibt es noch Programmierer, die haben sich in bestimmten Bereichen einen derart guten Namen erworben, dass sie sich als Entlohnung ihr Körpergewicht in Gold aufwiegen lassen und trotzdem Projektmäßig auf die nächten 5 Jahre ausgebucht sind.


----------



## borromeus (29 Februar 2016)

Nachdem ich nun seit 20 Jahren selbständig bin auch ein paar Worte:
Als One-Man-Show sollte man m.E. einen nachhaltigen Startkunden haben, mit dem man mal eine Zeit überleben kann.
Ich persönlich habe nie viel von OMS gehalten weil man die guten Projekte angesichts der Ausfallmöglichkeit einer Person nicht bekommt, ich hatte im ersten Jahr schon 6 Mitarbeiter.

Zum Stundensatz: 120 Euro für 1800h im Jahr abzurechnen halte ich für optimistisch. Ich würde versuchen bei Kunden einen umsatzabhängigen Stundensatz zu erwirken.
Wenn zwei Kunden zusammen, sagen wir mal 1800h a 70 Euro bezahlen, sind das auch 126k Euro, das sollte auch diverse Unkosten bedienen können.

Ich persönlich bin übrigens ein Freund von Pauschalpaketen, auch wenn diese noch so klein sind- weil man dort Know-How und Erfahrung besser verkaufen kann- da fragt dann keiner nach.
Beim Stundensatz reden immer alle mit.
Wir hatten natürlich auch schon öfters das Glück, dass ein Mitbewerb, der 25 Euro weniger verrechnet ein Problem in 2 Tagen nicht löst, aber wir eben nach 1h fertig sind.
Damit wird jedem Kunden klar, dass ein Stundensatz für kreative Arbeit nicht so einfach zu bewerten ist.

Eventuell kann man auch tätigkeitsbezogene Sätze verhandeln: Zeichenarbeit, Software, IBN, etc.
Für einen Zeichner würde ich keine 100 Euro zahlen, auch wenn der Zeichner noch so gescheit ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Februar 2016)

borromeus schrieb:


> Für einen Zeichner würde ich keine 100 Euro zahlen, auch wenn der Zeichner noch so gescheit ist.



Ein guter Zeichner, der quasi auch auch ein Konstrukteur ist, darf man meiner Meinung nach
einen Programmier oder IBNer gleich setzen.
Erstens ist der heutzutage auch nicht mehr ohne Verantwortung, wenn es um die Auslegung der Sicherheitstechnik geht.
Zweitens kann man bei einer guten Konstruktion, viel Geld sparen.


----------



## borromeus (29 Februar 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ein guter Zeichner, der quasi auch auch ein Konstrukteur ist, darf man meiner Meinung nach
> einen Programmier oder IBNer gleich setzen.
> Erstens ist der heutzutage auch nicht mehr ohne Verantwortung, wenn es um die Auslegung der Sicherheitstechnik geht.
> Zweitens kann man bei einer guten Konstruktion, viel Geld sparen.



Drum habe ich auch von einem Zeichner geschrieben.
Das ist einer, der etwas inhaltlich vorgegebenes abpinselt, liegen im Regelfall bei bis zu 2500Euro/Monat, kostet daher typischerweise in der Stunde ~50 Euro, mit 20% Aufschlag als ~60 Euro.


----------



## ducati (29 Februar 2016)

Das die Diskussion um den Stundensatz hier abgeht, hab ich mir schon gedacht 

M.M. sind es 2 par Schuhe, ob man von nem Stundenlohn eines Freiberuflers redet, oder von dem Stundensatz einer (größeren) Firma.

Und wie schon angesprochen natürlich von der Qualifikation, Erfahrung, Spezialisierung und natürlich Vitamin B. (Von sonstigen korruptionellen Ansätzen will ich lieber mal garnicht anfangen, aber die gibt es auch). Ein freiberuflicher Projektleiter der den Auftraggeber persönlich kennt, wird sicherlich deutlich mehr bekommen, als der kleine freiberufliche Inbetriebnehmer, der nur über ne Leiharbeitsfirma/Personalvermittler an nen Auftrag gekommen ist.

Gruß.


----------



## TobiasA (29 Februar 2016)

Genau das wollte ich wissen.

Jetzt habe ich wenigstens mal 'ne Hausnummer.


----------



## C7633 (1 März 2016)

Darf ich noch mal nachfragen.
Warum findet Ihr Pauschal besser als auf Stundennachweis?

Es gibt sicher das ein oder andere Projekt, wo man weniger aufwendet, als man bezahlt bekommt, aber dann möchte der Auftraggeber oft nachverhandeln.
"Wenn Du wieder einen Auftrag von mir willst ...."

Bei Stundennachweis trägt man selber kein Risiko.
Die Maschine kann noch so schlecht konstruiert sein.
Man kann wieder abreisen, weil der Kunde die Zuleitung nicht gelegt hat usw.

Ich fand auf Nachweis immer besser.


----------



## borromeus (1 März 2016)

C7633 schrieb:


> Darf ich noch mal nachfragen.
> Warum findet Ihr Pauschal besser als auf Stundennachweis?
> 
> Es gibt sicher das ein oder andere Projekt, wo man weniger aufwendet, als man bezahlt bekommt, aber dann möchte der Auftraggeber oft nachverhandeln.
> ...



Im Regelfall haben die, die fachlich besser sind als der Mitbewerb, durch Pauschalen einen Vorteil.

Die Sache mit dem nachverhandeln ist zwar ein mögliches Argument, ich habe es in der Praxis noch nie gehabt, zumal mir da einige Argumente einfallen wie ich das entkräften kann.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man die Auslastung besser planen kann und sich im Vorfeld eines Projektes über dessen realen Umfang den Kopf zerbrechen muss.


----------



## RobiHerb (1 März 2016)

*Pauschal gegen Stundennachweis*

Pauschal bedeutet, Du hast die Verantwortung dafür, dass keine Sachen übersehen oder vergessen wurden. Oft werden auch Sachen absichtlich "vergessen" und später behauptet, als Fachmann hättest besonders Du das schon sehen müssen. Der Kaufmann des Kunden hat bei pauschal die relative Sicherheit, dass am Ende die Kosten eingehalten werden. So einen Auftrag bekommst Du leichter.

Gegen Stundennachweis hat der Kunde das kalkulatorische Risiko und Du in der Regel den Nachteil, dass er darauf besteht, Dich vor Ort wie einen Kollegen pünktlich und regelmässig eintrudeln zu sehen. Dass Du kein Risiko mit der Kalkulation hast ist ein Riesenvorteil, denn fast alle Projekte werden von Optimisten der Geschäftsleitung präsentiert und kosten danach mehr als von den Technikern geplant. Das passiert nicht nur bei BER!

Die Bindung am Ort wie ein Arbeiter oder Angestellter behindert Dich allerdings gewaltig, wenn Du gegen Ende des Projekts was neues suchst oder Leichen im Keller hast von alten Projekten, die beseitigt werden müssen.

Trotzdem nach vielen Jahren Freelance: Stundenbasis ist mein Favorit, fast wie Urlaub ohne Sorgen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 März 2016)

Das mit den Nachverhandeln von Kundenseite bei Pauschalaufträgen kenne ich auch nicht. Und wenn zuviel Dinge "vergessen" worden sind dann muss man halt mit dem Kunden reden. Das hat zumindest bei meinen Kunden bisher immer gut geklappt. 

Ich arbeite lieber nach Pauschale. Man muss nicht immer ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn man mal am Kaffeeautomaten festhängt und das ewigen ausfüllen und unterschreiben lassen von irgendwelchen Zetteln nervt doch auch nur.


----------



## C7633 (2 März 2016)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das mit den Nachverhandeln von Kundenseite bei Pauschalaufträgen kenne ich auch nicht. Und wenn zuviel Dinge "vergessen" worden sind dann muss man halt mit dem Kunden reden. Das hat zumindest bei meinen Kunden bisher immer gut geklappt.
> 
> Ich arbeite lieber nach Pauschale. Man muss nicht immer ein schlechtes Gewissen haben wenn man mal am Kaffeeautomaten festhängt und das ewigen ausfüllen und unterschreiben lassen von irgendwelchen Zetteln nervt doch auch nur.



Mit dem zweiten Teil hast Du völlig recht, wenn man auf Nachweis da ist, wird man schon dumm angeschaut wenn man mal zum sch..... geht.


----------



## Hummel73 (26 März 2016)

Ich kann nur von Vertragsmustern abraten. Sie gehen immer haarscharf an dem vorbei, was man wirklich braucht, aber erst dann merkt, wenn es zu spät ist und dann rennst Du doch zum Anwalt und zahlst ein Vielfaches von dem, was Du dem Anwalt für eine Vertragsprüfung zahlen müsstest (Prüfung deshalb, weil es -wie hier im Thread schon gesagt wurde- ja am Nede doch so sein wird, dass der Auftraggeber den Vertrag stellt).


----------

